# Stock transfer designs vent



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

They say when your mad you should wait and cool down before doing anything. But,,,, I don't care.  In the past I have tried several different big companies, buying their stock transfers. 

I was very disappointed each time and vowed never to try any again. I recently went to the SURF expo and I saw a new company (new to me anyways) that impressed me. The guy even pressed a design for me right there so I could see how well it came out and so on.

So, I just bought 8 designs. I got 6, not sure why I did not get the other two. I pressed one of each design on a nice Hanes Beefy T tee shirt. I followed the instructions exactly for each one. 

3 came out good, 3 came out horrible. As was my experience with the other designs from other companies I had problems with, the ones that came out bad acted like the ink had dried.

The paper was hard to pull off, like the design was stuck to it or dried on. What did come off had a rough texture on the shirt, feeling like it would flake fast. Same damn problem they all seem to have.

I press on average a dozen tees and denim biker shirts per day, using transfers from a small company that make them fresh for me. I've pressed thousands of them over the last 2 years with not a single one coming out bad. They peel like hot butter.

So I know it's not me or my machine, which is a Hotronix Maxx heatpress. It's the damn stock transfers that sit around too long and dry out. The 3 designs that did come out I noticed seem to be new designs = fresh.

Now I'm scared to buy any other designs from this company since 50-50 working is not a great ratio. Shame too as they look great with nice details. The ones that worked I mean. 

I'm going to give the company a chance to let me know what they will do and what they say so I'm not going to tell what company it was. But boy I'm going to be mad if I get the standard "you must be doing something wrong" stuff. Okay vent over. I don't feel any better.


----------



## LDawg1234 (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh my goodness! I am a heat press newbie and some transfers are amazing to press and peel and some make me rage. I thought it was just me and my inexperience but sometimes I have 2 very similar transfer designs and the one design will be perfect and the the other won't work no matter what I change (temp, pressure, time). I have contacted the company I ordered from and they say it works fine when they try it but I believe some of the transfers are bunk from the beginning. I think some of the transfers are definitely not fresh and they have dried out prior to shipping


----------



## PatriotT (Feb 5, 2014)

Biker Bill, could you share the info of the small company you mentioned which does your "fresh ones"? I assume you're referring to them making your own custom designs, but do they also make stock designs. At present I am low volume, so high minimums are a problem for me, but I'd like to check them out if you don't mind.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

PatriotT said:


> Biker Bill, could you share the info of the small company you mentioned which does your "fresh ones"? I assume you're referring to them making your own custom designs, but do they also make stock designs. At present I am low volume, so high minimums are a problem for me, but I'd like to check them out if you don't mind.


Hi. They actually just make a few stock biker style designs and you have to buy 500 or more at a time. But each year they make a bunch of unique Daytona Beach bike week designs with the current year on them.

Those are the ones I get "fresh" each year and they come out amazing. I have had them make me some of their stock biker designs but again you have to buy like 500 sheets at a time. So I'm afraid they would not be what your looking for.


----------



## PatriotT (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah, you're right, too big minimums. thanks for getting back to me so quickly.
I set up at D. Bike Week once many years ago when I was airbrushing leather. Got in the wrong venue and lost my shirt! almost had to walk home! Don't envy you working in that hi-competition environment.
thanks for the info
gene


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

PatriotT said:


> yeah, you're right, too big minimums. thanks for getting back to me so quickly.
> I set up at D. Bike Week once many years ago when I was airbrushing leather. Got in the wrong venue and lost my shirt! almost had to walk home! Don't envy you working in that hi-competition environment.
> thanks for the info
> gene


I use to airbrush onto leather jackets too a long time ago. I never sell anything at any events. I sell everything online only in my own site. Works out well for me. Anyways good luck. I have noticed that the big transfer companies are getting better at having working transfers. Must be the better quality of inks out there. So maybe you could try them again.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I manufacture a white toner for the Oki laser printers and recently have been developing a transparent film transfer to press onto dark cotton and 50/50 shirts.
Because it is so easy to press and peel as well as wash and dry fastness I have been considering selling custom transfers for the trade instead of my white toner process.

Being you guys buy stock designs and custom designs now is this something you would think as a good market for onesiee to 25 transfers per your design?

-------------------
AL


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

sublial said:


> I manufacture a white toner for the Oki laser printers and recently have been developing a transparent film transfer to press onto dark cotton and 50/50 shirts.
> Because it is so easy to press and peel as well as wash and dry fastness I have been considering selling custom transfers for the trade instead of my white toner process.
> 
> Being you guys buy stock designs and custom designs now is this something you would think as a good market for onesiee to 25 transfers per your design?
> ...


You mean just one color designs in white? Maybe, but most of my designs I want several colors. I have bought only white designs before. They always seem to have a bad peel or look faded. If your color looks good and peels well you may find a market for it for designs.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I only use the white toner to act as a vehicle to remove the color and white block out from the other paper. It ends up as a full color print to be transferred onto dark cotton materials as well as leather and wood.
_____________________________
AL atttransfer.com 1-908-213-2830


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

BikerBill said:


> I have noticed that the big transfer companies are getting better at having working transfers. Must be the better quality of inks out there. So maybe you could try them again.


Just wanted to say I take that back! This week I got more stock transfers from a big stock company. First time I have done so in about a year. Got 6 designs; 4 came out perfect. The other 2 where horrible. I swear you can't even scrape the transfer off the paper with a knife. 

That always seems to be the case; 1/3 come out great, the others are crap. I still think it's because they have some that sit for a year or two and are totally dried out. Shame as the ones that do work, work beautifully.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Bill, My process is for dark cotton shirts in full color. I am only making custom transfers for the trade not production transfers.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

sublial said:


> Bill, My process is for dark cotton shirts in full color. I am only making custom transfers for the trade not production transfers.
> ____________
> AL [email protected] 1-908-213-2830


Hey there. My vent was not directed at you, it was about the big companies that have thousands of stock transfers, so no worries. Maybe I'll shoot ya an email and see what you can do for me. I can't call you as I'm 90% deaf so can't hear on the phone.


----------

